# Ive Just Been Conned



## Riaz (28/3/14)

so i ordered myself some goodies from ebay beginning of the month, parcel got delivered to the post office, i checked the tracking number this morning and it says, parcel delivered yesterday.

i then call the post office now, and they argue with me that i was there to collect the parcel yesterday. some guy with the same surname as mine, used the same address i used collected the parcel,

someone somehow got hold of my tracking number and collected this parcel 'on my behalf'

im so pissed right now!!!!

what can i do?


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

Riaz said:


> so i ordered myself some goodies from ebay beginning of the month, parcel got delivered to the post office, i checked the tracking number this morning and it says, parcel delivered yesterday.
> 
> i then call the post office now, and they argue with me that i was there to collect the parcel yesterday. some guy with the same surname as mine, used the same address i used collected the parcel,
> 
> ...


But you need to produce your id and they scan your ID when you collect don't they?
Ask for proof.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

whaaaaaaaaa? Thats ridiculous dude! Shees!


----------



## Die Kriek (28/3/14)

You're supposed to provide proof of identity upon collection, which means they also have a copy of your ID or license. That or someone at the PO snatched it (which is very likely in SA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Sorry to hear that Riaz
I agree with TylerD, surely they need you to sign or something to prove you are the right person?

What goodies were in the package if I may ask? Maybe someone at the post office needed some vaping supplies desperately


----------



## ShaneW (28/3/14)

Ya surely they have the guys ID no. Question is what can you do about it. 

The other question is how did he get these details? 

Eish bro... Good luck


----------



## Tom (28/3/14)

dont trust the PO....i learnt my lesson before


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

ok, the post office told me the guy collected the parcel right, and he was from a company called Film Africa.

film africa is a company in the same building as ours, so i call them asking to speak to this Shiraz Adams.

the lady tells me, is this the post office calling, i say no this is the owner of the parcel that this guy collected and i want it back now LOL

she then explains hes on site and whatever, but he did collect a parcel yesterday.

so shes going to retrieve it today and get it to me.

what a balls up

i want to meet this @sshole and give him a few PK's for being a dumb mofo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## ShaneW (28/3/14)

I wonder about this every time I collect. Coz all you need is the tracking number and an id, and you can essentially collect any parcel.

I've sent other people to collect parcels for me before and they give to them no questions asked.


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

Wow, give him a pair of pielewappers from me too @Riaz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

i told the lady at the PO that this guy supposed to produce id when collecting, why could you people check and see that this is parcel is not addressed to him

she couldnt answer me.

so after i spoke to this lady at film africa i decided NOT to let the PO know that this matter is sort of sorted, i want them to start shivering for releasing an order to someone not assigned to retrieve the parcel.

one more thing, the PO told me that anyone can collect a parcel as long as they have the tracking number. i obviously got befock when she said this and said, how the hell can you say that? you send a piece of paper to a public building displaying the tracking number, that means ANYONE can take that paper and collect the parcel.

so i want the PO to suffer a little bit and see what they plan to do to remedy this situation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Go for it riaz

I agree with you

So if i understand you correctly, this was a genuine mistake? I.e. Not an intended pinching of your parcel?


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

Silver said:


> Go for it riaz
> 
> I agree with you
> 
> So if i understand you correctly, this was a genuine mistake? I.e. Not an intended pinching of your parcel?



well the guy collected it yesterday and hasnt returned it to me yet, he also must have seen that the parcel isnt addressed to him.

it could possibly be a mistake, but then why the f not return it? or open you bek and say something?

apologies for the language but i am highly upset at the moment

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

You have every right to be upset
Make sure you get your parcel dude!


----------



## CraftyZA (28/3/14)

The post office in Wierdapark checks the recipient name.
If I send my wife, she need to produce my id as well as her own, and they record both.


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

Riaz, this is very very crap.

I think the stealing of post is a criminal offence, but to be fair, it's not an area of the law I know anything about. I am sure that the destruction of post is criminal, so I am 90% stealing of post is illegal.

What I would do is tell the lady at Film Africa that you have lodged a charge of theft at the local SAPS, as this was a criminal activity. Call the number at this website, explain what happened, and give them the tracking number. 

http://www.postoffice.co.za/group/customerservice/customerservices.html

Let the customer service dept do the investigation. If you complain to your local PO branch they will probably just try to cover up what happened to the package. If customer service get involved then there is more chance a proper investigation and procedure will be followed - meaning that they may even chase down whoever collected your package and prosecute them. Make sure you get a reference number from customer services - as that means the complaint has been logged on their system

What was in the package?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> Riaz, this is very very crap.
> 
> I think the stealing of post is a criminal offence, but to be fair, it's not an area of the law I know anything about. I am sure that the destruction of post is criminal, so I am 90% stealing of post is illegal.
> 
> ...



thanks @devdev 

i will do that now

it was my first purchase off ebay so bought something small- 100ft of kanthal a1 30g wire


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

Agggg come on! What the hell is someone gonna do with 33m of Kanthal wire if they aren't a vaper?

A little googling does reveal something interesting:

http://www.filmafrika.com/team_producers.shtml

and

http://www.filmafrika.com/team_support.shtml

The contact details (Email) of the people who run the business are all there.

My advice, email the Office Manager or the Finance person. In my experience they are almost always rule and process orientated individuals, and they will probably be much more likely to assist you in resolving this.

With some luck they will get to the bottom of this for you


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

@devdev as stated earlier i have contacted them (film africa) already.

they are in the same building as us.

i called them now again, the lady told me she called the guy that collected the parcel yesterday and his on his way to drop it off here now.

the point is not whats in the parcel, the point is that these guys fraudulently collected my parcel as one of their own.

the picked up the slip that was address to ME from reception desk, called the post office, claimed that they 'lost' the receipt of the purchase THEY made and went to collect.


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

I agree with @devdev , had a similar situation a couple of years ago, made such a ruckus, within the same day the local Post office delivered the parcel in my office.


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

O I see now! @Riaz he asked for, and desrve a VAPIST PK!


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

you guys think i should still lay a complaint with the PO, seeing i managed to find and retrieve the parcel myself?


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

Riaz said:


> you guys think i should still lay a complaint with the PO, seeing i managed to find and retrieve the parcel myself?



Yes on principle I believe it would be worth proceeding with the complaint - that is provided you have the time to deal with the general apathetic attitude and piss poor customer service typical of our civil serpents. Sorry, meant civil servants


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> Yes on principle I believe it would be worth proceeding with the complaint - that is provided you have the time to deal with the general apathetic attitude and piss poor customer service typical of our civil serpents. Sorry, meant civil servants



naa dont have the time for that LOL

if i didnt know where my parcel was then id definitely proceed with the complaint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

Riaz said:


> naa dont have the time for that LOL
> 
> if i didnt know where my parcel was then id definitely proceed with the complaint.



i mean what if my nemesis was in there?

or a nautilus for @Rob Fisher


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

I think if someone tampered with @Rob Fisher's vape mail he would proclaim a holy war and take out Nkandla and half of KZN in the process.

Just my suspicion. Really happy you got your Kanthal. Now tell me, what does one do with 33M of Kanthal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> I think if someone tampered with @Rob Fisher's vape mail he would proclaim a holy war and take out Nkandla and half of KZN in the process.
> 
> Just my suspicion. Really happy you got your Kanthal. Now tell me, what does one do with 33M of Kanthal?



build coils ofcourse 

i need to start playing around and find my sweet spot. ive been very restricted with the wire i have, or rather lack thereof.

my nemi will be here in my hands soon, and now i have enough wire to set the russian to what i want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> I think if someone tampered with @Rob Fisher's vape mail he would proclaim a holy war and take out Nkandla and half of KZN in the process.
> 
> Just my suspicion. Really happy you got your Kanthal. Now tell me, what does one do with 33M of Kanthal?



Making coils for everyone on this thread off coarse !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> I think if someone tampered with @Rob Fisher's vape mail he would proclaim a holy war and take out Nkandla and half of KZN in the process.
> 
> Just my suspicion. Really happy you got your Kanthal. Now tell me, what does one do with 33M of Kanthal?


For some reason i can really see that happening or is it just me 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

No I am fully with you @ProDiCaL 

I have an image of him dressed like a Vietnam commando standing on the bow of his bass boat, red band tied around his head, M60 in hand with ammo belts draped around his shoulder, and his mods pinned to his jacket, like hand grenades, vaping VM Menthol on a Nautilus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Riaz said:


> i mean what if my nemesis was in there?
> 
> or a nautilus for @Rob Fisher



Then there would be some considerable crap in the LAND!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> I think if someone tampered with @Rob Fisher's vape mail he would proclaim a holy war and take out Nkandla and half of KZN in the process.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> I have an image of him dressed like a Vietnam commando standing on the bow of his bass boat, red band tied around his head, M60 in hand with ammo belts draped around his shoulder, and his mods pinned to his jacket, like hand grenades, vaping VM Menthol on a Nautilus.



I would have to put the M60 down and then pick up the Nautilus... and the ammo belt would be filled with bottles of VM Juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (28/3/14)

I would say not only complain to the post office but also post on hellopeter what had happened. 

The company will get a bad rap and will certainly take action against this employee.


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

update:

parcel has been retrieved (i decided not to take the matter further. the guy who initially went to collect the parcel called me, explained it was an honest mistake and apologized)

at the PO, the staff spoke to me and explained, i raised my concern about them just giving parcels to anyone with the slip, what they going to do with what i said is out of my hands.

anyways, 30M of kanthal wire

bring on dem coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

Glad you got your parcel @Riaz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (17/4/14)

This sucks, and is worrying issue for us who purchase items online regularly. how do we as the true purchaser prevent against this type of thing happening?


----------



## devdev (17/4/14)

Saw this when I collected my Zamplebox the other day. 

Probably doesn't help hugely with specific instances of postal theft, but at least its a place to report it to

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

thanks @devdev 

will keep that number saved

Reactions: Like 1


----------

